# 93 Rearend



## OneRook (Aug 9, 2007)

My 93 5spd HB rear end started making bearing noises. The fluid level is fine but smells burned so I opted to look for a used one. I found one off of a 95 auto cheap, it is in great shape but has what appears to be a differential lock switch and is 3/4" longer. Other than a slight mod to my drive shaft (unless the 95 drive shaft would be better), What are other important differences?

Can I rig a manual switch to lock activate the solenoid, or is it better to leave it un-wired?


This is my 4th Nissan P/U but my 1st with a rear end problem, especially for the low 180K miles, I usually get 300K before major stuff. So I am not a total :newbie: 

Thanks


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

That's the ABS sensor, not a diff lock. Nissan has only recently started making locking diffs.

You're absolutely sure it's the diff and not brakes dragging or driveshaft or tranny or axle bearings? I'd make sure before buying a whole new axle.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There were several differant model axles with differant gear ratios and optional LSD. H190A's and C200's seem to be the common diff. for 2WD's and H233B's for the V6, which I believe had the differant parking brake cable setup. 

In 93 2wd:
KA24E models had non-LSD H190A's w/ 3.545 (MT) and 3.7 (AT) gear ratios.
VG30E models non-HDuty had non-LSD H233B's w/ 3.7 (MT) and 3.9 (AT) gears.
VG30E HDuty models had LSD w/ 4.625 (MT) and 4.375 (AT) gears, and the Pathfinder also had a 4.375 LSD w/ optional 4.625 LSD for those equipped with 235/75 tires.

In 93 4wd:

KA24E models had a C200 w/ LSD and 4.11 gear ratio.
VG30E models all had LSD H233B axles. MT's had a 4.375 ratio, non-SE ATmodels had 4.375 and optional 4.625 (31X10.5X15 & 235/75 equipped tires) gears, SE-AT models had a 4.625 gear ratio.


----------



## OneRook (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you both for the info. Since my rear end was a 93 and the other one is off of a 95; I tackled my rear end and found one bearing was dry (all the grease was inside the drum). The varied rear end ratio made me want to try to keep my own.

The problem was after a new bearing and seals, the transmission became noticeable. I found another thread that has 5 speed manual rebuild info - I will use that thread and trudge along.

If anyone out there needs a good rear end off of a 95 Pickup, 4cyl, 4X2, automatic - let me know.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Holy shit! 3.54:1 for the 2wd? No wonder this thing is such a weeny pulling even a lightweight trailer!

I need one of those 4.11 c200 rear ends, should add a nice amount of grunt! I dont care about highway buzz as i am a slow lane driver.


----------

